
The code I’m still ashamed of - billsparks
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/the-code-im-still-ashamed-of-e4c021dff55e#.n1o94vd8a
======
bemmu
I can relate to the author.

As I'm getting older, I find myself having much more empathy for other people.
It's almost overwhelming to think that all the billions of people on earth
have just the same kind of stream of consciousness that I have, each feeling
their setbacks and happy moments with just as much importance.

Those blips in your Google Analytics, most are actually real people and what
you made has become part of how they experience their lives. This used to be
much easier to dismiss, if it was behind a screen I could easily disregard
them completely.

